# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Σεμινάριο εκτροφής της καρδερίνας με τον εκτροφέα Τσακό Ιωάννη

## jk21

Εδω μπορούμε να σχολιάσουμε ή να ρωτήσουμε απορίες ,πανω σε οσα ειπώθηκαν στο σεμιναριο *Σεμινάριο εκτροφής Καρδερίνας με τον εκτροφέα Τσακό Ιωάννη*που οργανωσε το gbc με εισηγητη τον εκτροφεα και μελος μας Τσακο Γιαννη

----------


## jk21

και για να κανω σεφτε ....

λεγαμε για το αγκαθι μαριας και για τροπους παροχης .Ανεφερα οτι καποιος νεος τυπος multi το κανει σκονη 


αυτον εννοω  ( κανει και για να σπαει παγακια για τους λατρεις του fredo ....  )

----------


## kostaskirki

Μολις τελειωσε η ενημερωση μου μεσω τον βιντεο! Δεν καταλαβα πως περασε η ωρα!! Απλα και κατανοητα! 
Απιθανος ο Γιαννης και κατατοπιστικοτατος σε ολη την διαρκεια του σεμιναριου! Μακαρι να υπαρξουν και αλλα πολλα!
 Και φυσικα συγχαρητηρια στον jk21 και σε ολοι την ομαδα του GBC για αυτην την ευκαιρια που μας προσφεραν στο να μαθουμε και να προσπαθησουμε να κατανοησουμε οσο τον δυνατον καλυτερα αυτο το απιθανο πουλι που λεγεται καρδερινα!!
Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους ακομα μια φορα και ιδιαιτερα τον Γιαννη!!

----------


## vasilis.a

να πω και γω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω στον Γιαννη ,σΤην ομαδα του GBC και φυσικα στον  Δημητρη JK21 γιατην διοργανωση.παρακολουθησα τα βιντεακια και ευχομαι να ξαναγινει συντομα κατι τετοιο με περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ακομη και πιο ειδικα.Δημητρη την επομενη φορα να εχεις περισσοτερες καρτες μνημης μαζι σου χασαμε τις ερωτησεις -απαντησεις.και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους! ::

----------


## Steliosan

Οντως πολυ κατατοπιστικο σεμιναριο παρ'ολο που μιλουσε για καρδερινα υπηρχαν και γενικες γραμμες που εχει εφαρμογη σε ολα τα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

Παιδια στο παρον θεμα ,ας επικεντρωθουμε σε ερωτησεις ή παρατηρησεις πανω σε θεματα που συζητηθηκαν στο σεμιναριο 

Βασιλη δεν περιμενα οτι θα εγραφα 8 gb σχεδον ...  :Happy:  ισως επρεπε να την ειχα ρυθμισει σε μικροτερη αναλυση για να γραφει περισσοτερο .Χαθηκε ομως μικρο κομματι 

Εδω ειμαστε παιδια και μεις που ειμασταν εκει ,και σεις που εισασταν μακρια ,αλλα και ο Γιαννης που ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως μελος μας ,οτι θεμα συζητηθηκε και θα θελαμε κατι να ρωτησουμε ,ειτε δεν ακουστηκε ,να ρωτηθει η γνωμη του Γιαννη τωρα 


* θα ηθελα επισης να διευκρινισω οτι  στο αρχειο της παρουσιασης ,τα θεματα ηταν επιλογη του Γιαννη και η δικη μου συνεισφορα (επειδη καπου ακουστηκε να αναφερει κατι ο Γιαννης σχετικα ) ηταν η συλλογη φωτο ειτε απο δικα μας πραγματικα περιστατικα ασθενειων ειτε απο φυτα που εχουν αναφερθει στη διατροφη της καρδερινας  στη φυση (στο γνωστο θεμα ) και μου ειχε μιλησει σχετικα ο Γιαννης .Η μοναδικη μου παρεμβαση  :Happy:   ηταν στη φωτο των λεγομενων σπορων υγειας ,που του ειχα πει να συμπεριλαβουμε ,για οσους δεν χρησιμοποιουν τροφες απο τη φυση στη χλωρη τους μορφη ,αφου οπως θα καταλαβατε ο Γιαννης ειναι και αυτος φανατικος της παροχης τροφων απο τη φυση ,αναφεροντας καποιες ξεκαθαρα και εξηγωντας τι συνεισφερει ή καθε μια ειδικα αλλα και γενικα

----------


## vasilis.a

εγω αν ημουν εκει θα ρωτουσα τον Γιαννη να μου πει ποια διαδικασια θεωρει σωστη σε οτι αφορα στα ζευγαρια αρκετο καιρο πριν την αναπαραγωγη.τα εχει μαζι,τα εχει  χωρια να βλεπονται η οχι?να εχουμε αλλα ζευγαρια στον ιδιο χωρο?τι κανει με την μαυρη τελεια στους νεοσσους,πριν και μετα την γεννηση.

----------


## geo_ilion

> τι κανει με την μαυρη τελεια στους νεοσσους,πριν και μετα την γεννηση.


 να αναφερω μονο πως για την μαυρη τελεια αναφερθηκε ο Γιαννης στην διατροφη της καρδερινας και ειπε πως δεν εχει κανενα θεμα με τους νεοσσους επιβιωνουν και με μαυρη τελεια και δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα αν κανω λαθος παντος να με διορθωσει καποιο απο τα παιδια

----------


## mitsman

Μιλησε για την φύση Γιωργο! οτι στην φυση τα πουλια επιβιωνουν ακομη και μαυρη τελεια να εχουν!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> εγω αν ημουν εκει θα ρωτουσα τον Γιαννη να μου πει ποια διαδικασια θεωρει σωστη σε οτι αφορα στα ζευγαρια αρκετο καιρο πριν την αναπαραγωγη.τα εχει μαζι,τα εχει  χωρια να βλεπονται η οχι?να εχουμε αλλα ζευγαρια στον ιδιο χωρο?τι κανει με την μαυρη τελεια στους νεοσσους,πριν και μετα την γεννηση.


Καλησπερα Βασιλη!
Τα εχω χωρια ολο τον χειμωνα.Αρσενικα ολα μαζι, θηλυκα επισης(ενηλικα πουλια). Τα ιδια και για τα νεαρα πουλια απο τη στιγμη που θα τελειωσουν την πτεροροια και δειξουν το φυλλο τους.Εγω ειμαι αυτης της "σχολης" γιατι θεωρω οτι τα πουλια ετοιμαζονται-ερχονται καλυτερα οταν αναζητησουν ταιρι!Θεωρω επισης οτι τα αρσενικα γινονται -λογω του ανταγωνισμου με τα υπολοιπα-πιο διεκδικητικα οσον αφορα τα θηλυκα. Δεν θεωρω ομως λαθος τον αλλο τροπο. Δηλ τα ζευγαρια απο νωρις το χειμωνα μαζι. Ισα ισα αυτος ο τροπος ειναι πολυ πιο ασφαλης οσον αφορα το στρες των πουλιων. Για τη μαυρη τελιτσα δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα....δυστυχως. Θα σου πω ομως ενα που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο! Δημιουργησε πολυ δυνατους γενητορες! Με καθαριοτητα, σωστη διατροφη και ενισχυση ΟΛΟ το προηγουμενο διατημα με φυσικα συμπληρωματα(πχ ριγανελαιο, αγκαθι μαριας, προπολη κ.α), θα εχεις πολυ λιγα προβληματα αυτου του τυπου!Κι αν εχεις καποια θα ειναι παροδικα ή και αναστρεψιμα....!

Υγ. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους! Να πω οτι ημουν πολυ πολυ σφιχτος σε ολη αυτη τη συζητηση γιατι ηταν η πρωτη μου φορα που μιλαω σε τοσο μεγαλο κοινο....Βλεποντας το βιντεο δεν αναγνωριζω τον εαυτο μου!Πραγματικα!! Εχω μια πικρα γιατι θα μπορουσα να πω πολλα περισσοτερα πραγματα, τα οποια τα "εχασα" στην πορεια...

----------


## jk21

γιατι ; νομιζεις οτι ... καθαρισες με ενα σεμιναριο ;  :Rolleye0012:  

στα σοβαρα τωρα ,με την ιδια μορφη ή και οποια αλλη μπορουμε να δουμε στην πορεια οτι μπορει να γινει ,το gbc θα χαρει για μια νεα αντιστοιχη συναντηση !

----------


## vasilis.a

εγω λεω να καθιερωθει καθε μηνα..οοχι για αλλο λογο αλλα για να μην εχει τετοιο φοβο ο Γιαννης οτι κατι δεν εκανε καλα...χαχαχα

----------


## Chef 21

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου,να συγχαρώ και να ευχαριστήσω από καρδιάς,όλους τους συντελεστές μιας-σχεδόν-μαγικής βραδυάς.Ήταν η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου,που άκουσα να συζητούνται τόσα πολλά πράγματα για την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας και τόσους ανθρώπους συγκεντρωμένους με αγάπη για το ίδιο αντικείμενο...Χαίρομαι που συνειδητοποιώ σιγά-σιγά πως υπάρχουν άτομα στο χώρο που δίνουν την αληθινή διάσταση του όρου ''Εκτροφέας'' κι έυχομαι όλοι εμείς οι νεότεροι στο χόμπυ,να καταφέρουμε να σταθούμε -έστω και στο ελάχιστο- ισάξιοι τους στο μέλλον,σε γνώσεις,ικανότητες κι εκτροφικές επιτυχίες !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιαννη ηθελα να σε ρωτησω για τις balcanica οπως ειπες και εσυ που οντως δυσκολευονται να σπασουν αγκαθι μαριας ,αν ειναι το ιδιο να χρησιμοποιω π.χ το epato sil ως αντικατασταση του αγκαθιου! Να σου πω πως μεχρι τωρα τους το σπαω και τους το δινω ειτε στην αυγοτροφη σχεδον σε σκονη ,ειτε απλως το σπαω λιγο και το βαζω στην ταιστρα!το μειγμα που τα ταιζω περιεχει αλλα σχεδον κανενα καρδερινακι δεν το σπαει!
Χιλια μπραβο για τις γνωσεις σου και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου σε ολους εμας!! Σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## geo_ilion

> Μιλησε για την φύση Γιωργο! οτι στην φυση τα πουλια επιβιωνουν ακομη και μαυρη τελεια να εχουν!


να ζητησω συγνωμη για το λαθος και ευχαριστω τον Δημητρη (mitsman) για την διορθωση 
ειχαμε ενα θεμα εμεις που καθομασταν στο πισω μερος και δεν ακουγαμε πολυ καλα ολα λογο μιας παρεας που καθοταν και ειχε κατι παιδακια που φωναζαν ολη την ωρα και ηταν ολο περα δοθε 
 κανενας μας βεβαια δεν ειπε τιποτα μονο κοιταγαμε προς το μερος τους 
ο Γιαννης βεβαια το ειχε καταλαβει και ερχοταν προς το μερος μας συνεχεια

----------


## papgeo

ευχαριστούμε πολύ κ τον Γιάννη κ τον Δημήτρη για τις πληροφορίες κ τις γνώσεις που μας προσφέρουν συνεχώς ,αλλά κ για την αγάπη που έχουν γι αυτά κ μεταδίδουν κ σε μας τους νεώτερους.το σημαντικότερο όμως δεν είναι αυτό.το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι δημιουργείτε πρότυπα υγιή.πρότυπα που ίσως θα θέλαμε να μοιάσουμε κ μεις ... ομολογουμένως ήρθα σφιγμένος μιας κ δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν σας.έφυγα ομως ενθουσιασμένος.είστε απλά καταπληκτικοί.

υσ.ερωτήσεις πολλές δεν έχω.ίσως οι κάτοχοι καρδερίνας να είναι καταλληλότεροι σ΄αυτό.
το Δημήτρη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μόνο,για την εταιρεία που διαθέτει την πρόπολη χωρίς αλκοόλη ,αν μπορεις να την αναφέρεις ξανά.(δεν έπιασα την ονομασία κ το βράδυ στο άλσος αλλά κ στο video.επίσης δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα διαφήμισης.αν υπάρχει τότε δεν πειράζει.)

 ευχαριστούμε πολύ κ πάλι!κ όντως θα συμφωνήσω με το Δημήτρη .ότι κ 2η φορά κάτι ανάλογο από τον Γιάννη θα το δεχόμασταν ...))))

γειά χαρά

----------


## jk21

Τα παιδακια ηταν σε παρεα που ειχε ερθει για το σεμιναριο και επειδη δεν τους γνωριζα ,ναι μεν ζητησα να προσπαθησουν να κανουν λιγοτερη φασαρια ,αλλα δεν ηθελα για λογους φιλοξενιας ,να το κανω πιο φορτικα .Συμβαινουν και αυτα αλλα ηταν λεπτη η θεση μας  ... 

Γιωργο η προπολη που εχω βρει μεχρι στιγμης ως την μοναδικη χωρις αλκοολη ,ειναι 

η Allcura propolis tropfen και κυκλοφορει σε 20 και 50 ml συσκευασιες 



με απλή αναζητηση στο google μπορεις να βρεις να την αγορασεις .Ισως υπαρχει και σε απλα φαρμακεια 

η αναγραφη εμπορικων σκευασματων και των εταιριων χονδρικης πωλησης τους (που δεν συναλλασονται με το κοινο αλλα μονο με επαγγελματιες ) ειναι ελευθερη .Μονο η αναγραφη εταιριων λιανικης πωλησης απαγορευεται

----------


## papgeo

ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## geo_ilion

> Τα παιδακια ηταν σε παρεα που ειχε ερθει για το σεμιναριο και επειδη δεν τους γνωριζα ,ναι μεν ζητησα να προσπαθησουν να κανουν λιγοτερη φασαρια ,αλλα δεν ηθελα για λογους φιλοξενιας ,να το κανω πιο φορτικα .Συμβαινουν και αυτα αλλα ηταν λεπτη η θεση μας  ...



προς θεου Δημητρη δεν ειπα τιποτα για σενα ισα ισα που σε ευχαριστω για την παρεμβαση σου 
και εμεις οπως ειδες δεν ειπαμε τιποτα σε κανεναν

----------


## jk21

Οχι βρε Γιωργο ,κανενα προβλημα !!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Γιαννη ηθελα να σε ρωτησω για τις balcanica οπως ειπες και εσυ που οντως δυσκολευονται να σπασουν αγκαθι μαριας ,αν ειναι το ιδιο να χρησιμοποιω π.χ το epato sil ως αντικατασταση του αγκαθιου! Να σου πω πως μεχρι τωρα τους το σπαω και τους το δινω ειτε στην αυγοτροφη σχεδον σε σκονη ,ειτε απλως το σπαω λιγο και το βαζω στην ταιστρα!το μειγμα που τα ταιζω περιεχει αλλα σχεδον κανενα καρδερινακι δεν το σπαει!
> Χιλια μπραβο για τις γνωσεις σου και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου σε ολους εμας!! Σε ευχαριστουμε!


Κωστα, καλησπερα κι ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!
Καλυτερα θα ηταν να το σπαζεις λιγακι ωστε να το αποτελειωνουν τα ιδια. Οχι σκονη!
Τα σκευασματα σιλιμαρινης οπως κι αυτο που αναφερεις περιεχουν την ουσια του σπορου αυτου!Αρα και σε πολλαπλασια ποσοτητα και σε ευκολια χορηγησης. Η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι καλυτερα ειναι να δινουμε τους σπορους γιατι οσο και να το κανεις η επεξεργασια των σκευασματων υφιστανται...Για παραδειγμα προτιμω να δινω φρεσκο καροτο στα πουλια παρα εναν εστω κι ολοφρεσκο φυσικο χυμο καροτου!Η γνωμη μου ειναι να γινεται ο συνδυασμος και των δυο(Σκευασμα σιλιμαρινης και αγκαθι Μαριας  σε διαφορετικους χρονους)!

----------


## george p

δημητρη μου θα μπορουσε αυτο το σεμιναριο να γινει και γραπτος να υπαρχει σαν αρχειο
μπορει να γινει?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ευκολη δουλεια να γινει << απομαγνητοφωνηση >> βρε Γιωργο , επιπλεον δεν υπαρχει κατι πιο ουσιαστικο και ξεκαθαρο  απο τον ζωντανο λογο 


Για μενα το σεμιναριου αυτο του Γιαννη για το  GBC  , μαζι με το σεμιναριο των ασθενειων του κ Σιασιου  Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου  και η συζητηση για την εκπαιδευση του Τιμπραντο  , με τη συμμετοχη του Δημητρη του Κιτσιου  (  ασχετα αν δεν υπαρχει το βιντεο ) Συνάντηση συζήτησης με θέμα την εκπαίδευση του καναρινιού φωνής Timbrado  ειναι απο τις πιο ιστορικες στιγμες για την παρεα μας , οσο αφορα τη δραση της περα απο τις οθονες των υπολογιστων και ακομα και να ηταν ευκολο να τις καναμε κειμενο , θα θελα παντα να τις εβλεπα ετσι ζωντανες με εικονα και ηχο .Μερος της ζωντανης ιστοριας της παρεας αυτης ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Εχω δει τα πρωτα 3 και εχω αλλα 3.Πολλα παρα πολλα μπραβο.ειμαι βεβαια καινουργιος στον κοσμο της καρδερινας και προσπαθω για το καλυτερο οσο μπορω δηλαδη.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------

